# freeplayer sur freebox hd : ça ne marche pas!!!



## chdud (6 Août 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu une freebox hd, j'ai un imac g4 (700mhz). Pas de problèmes pour le net, ça fonctionne. Quant à freeplayer, j'ai beau faire le tour de tous les forum, ça ne veut pas fonctionner! J'ai validé les cgv, j'ai téléchargé la dernière version de vlc, j'ai rebooté et hardrebooté la freebox, j'ai crée des listes de lecture et çA NE MARCHE TOUJOURS PAS!!! Et je ne comprend pas pourquoi. Freeplayer n'est pas au rouge, il est affiché mais quand on va dessus, il ne se passe ABSOLUMENT RIEN! Je vais finir par croire que ce produit est vraiment merdique! Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce qui se passe? Les conseils pour résoudre mon problème seraient les bienvenus. Merci.


----------



## Invité (6 Août 2006)

T'as ouvert "partage web personnel" et les ports "8080, 1234 en tcp et 31337 en udp" dans partage ?


----------



## chdud (7 Août 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai bien coch&#233; les ports 8080 et 1234 mais pas le 32337 en UDP. Personne ne me l'a encore dit. C'est bien dans les pages "partage"?


----------



## Invité (9 Août 2006)

Ouais, c'est bien dans partage. En revanche je ne me souviens pas d'où je sors ce 31337 en udp. J'ai du le lire quelque part et comme j'ai galéré un moment, j'ai essayé toutes les solutions


----------



## miaou (10 Août 2006)

tu es en wifi  entre ton mac et ta freebox  ?
sinon moi mon imac et relié à la freebox par câble internet. et frreplayer à marché du 1er cou , enfin presque, j'ai quelque ennuis avec certains fichiers , mais j'ai bien le bureau du mac sur ma télé 
 je n'ai pas ouvet le partage ,ni coché aucun port


----------



## Invité (10 Août 2006)

Essaie l'EasyBox dans la section téléchargement.
Mais attention le retour en arrière (vers le Vlc d'origine) n'est pas facile :mouais:


----------



## chdud (11 Août 2006)

Oui, mon mac est reli&#233; en ethernet depuis le d&#233;but et &#231;a n'a jamais march&#233;... C'est peut-&#234;tre le boitier tv qui merde, d'ailleurs, l&#224;, il est compl&#232;tement en rideau. Plus d'affichage, plus rien...


----------



## chdud (11 Août 2006)

je vais bien essayer, &#231;a ne peut pas &#234;tre pire...


----------



## Invité (11 Août 2006)

chdud a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mon mac est reli&#233; en ethernet depuis le d&#233;but et &#231;a n'a jamais march&#233;... C'est peut-&#234;tre le boitier tv qui merde, d'ailleurs, l&#224;, il est compl&#232;tement en rideau. Plus d'affichage, plus rien...


T'as essay&#233; un hard reboot ?


----------



## chdud (12 Août 2006)

oui, et &#224; plusieurs reprises...


----------



## sop (24 Décembre 2006)

bonjour
voila je voudrais savoir comment faire les reglages pour avoir freeplayer  je n'arrive pas a lire malgré les instructions suivis à la lettre.
merci 
mac os tiger g5 freebox hd je ne suis pas en wifi


----------



## chdud (27 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai aussi longtemps essay&#233; pour finir par zapper completement freeplayer. J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; easybox et &#231;a marche enfin mais bon, c'est pas des plus pratique...


----------



## sop (1 Janvier 2007)

bonjour et bonne annee
pourrais tu me dire les etapes a suivre stp
je suis pas super douee
merci


----------



## chdud (3 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour et bonne ann&#233;e &#224; toi aussi. Vas sur ce lien http://www.easybox-mod.org/index.php?/downloads et t&#233;l&#233;charge la version qui convient &#224; ton syst&#232;me.


----------



## dynozor (9 Janvier 2007)

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que Chdud...
mais peut &#234;tre ais-je oubli&#233; un d&#233;tail, je pr&#233;cise :
- Dans la freebox en mode routeur j'ai redirig&#233; les ports 8080, 1234, et 31337 vers l'IP de ma b&#233;cane.
- J'ai valid&#233; plusieurs fois les CGV.
- J'ai param&#233;tr&#233; mon firewall pour que ma b&#233;cane accepte ces 3 ports.

Mais impossible d'activer "FREEPLAYER" depuis la t&#233;l&#233;commande de la Freebox HD...
...alors ? j'ai fais une bourde l&#224; ?

Merci du coup de main


----------



## nikolo (9 Janvier 2007)

dynozor a dit:


> J'ai le même problème que Chdud...
> mais peut être ais-je oublié un détail, je précise :
> - Dans la freebox en mode routeur j'ai redirigé les ports 8080, 1234, et 31337 vers l'IP de ma bécane.
> - J'ai validé plusieurs fois les CGV.
> ...


 

vous lancez bien VLC avant sur votre mac avec vos prefs spéciales freeplayer(cf sitre de free) avaznt de passersur le freeplayer sur la tele?


----------



## fpoil (9 Janvier 2007)

sinon utiliser homeplayer version 1.4 qui est assez facile d'utilisation (en tout cas pour un mod de freeplayer, summum du soft geekien...)

sinon, je n'ai redirig&#233; aucun port sur ma freebox (bon chez moi le firewall d'osx est d&#233;sactiv&#233; mais je ne vois pas trop le rapport) et cela fonctionne parfaitement, par contre ne pas oublier de pr&#233;ciser l'ip interne du freeplayer dans l'interface free et de bien fixer un ip fixe &#224; l'ordi qui accueille le freeplayer, j'utilise la version 0.8.5 de VLC (version intel) ou une version plus r&#233;cente (0.9.0 a quelque chose comme cela, une nightbuild que j'avais r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; enfin peu importe), ma freebox est param&#233;tr&#233;e en mode routeur

et bien il faut lancer homeplayer avant d'utiliser le freeplayer sur la freebox


----------



## dynozor (9 Janvier 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> vous lancez bien VLC avant sur votre mac avec vos prefs spéciales freeplayer(cf sitre de free) avaznt de passersur le freeplayer sur la tele?



Hum hum... 
Heu... non pourquoi ? 

:rateau: bon sang mais c'est biensur !!!
Le petit détail qui tue !!!
Ca marche très bien maintenant !

Merci encore, chuis trop naze là ! arf !


----------



## dynozor (9 Janvier 2007)

Par contre... petit problème, je n'ai pas l'image mais parfois seulement le son des vidéos que j'ouvre en freeplayer sur la Freebox HD.
Quelqu'un a une idée d'où ça peut venir ?
J'ai fait le test avec des fichiers WMV, AVI, MPEG, TS.


----------



## philippe999 (29 Novembre 2007)

Assez de bidouilles. On paye, ça doit marcher.

Le problème : la freebox HD n'est pas un matériel fiable. ça reboot quand ça veut, l'image se fige, etc...

Free vous conseille : éloignez votre four à micro onde.

En bref, je ne milita pour ucun fournisseur, mais j'ai pu constater qu'avec d'autres matériels q'uatres fournisseurs : tout marche, 24h/24, 7jours/7

Avec Free : la télé mache 5 minutes ou 30 minutes, puis ça reboot.

Free ne feras rien pour résoudre votre problème et n'échangeras pas votre matériel : tout est de votre faute

Bref: si vous voulez Internet SANS LA TELEVISION, c'est free qu'il vous faut. Sinon, allez voir ailleurs. C'est malheureusement leur inertie et leur mépris à l'égard de leur client dont je suis qui me font réagir, avec regrets, comme ça. Je suis prisonnier des 90 euros, et je le regrette.

Le mieux, si vous avez des amis auxquels vous tenez, c'est de leur conseiller de NE PAS s'abonner à free. Pour vous qui êtes déjà abonné : et bien c'est foutu.

Y'aurait t'y pas une bidouille qui ferait que ça marche ? Mais enfin, si on paye une voiture et qu'elle marche pas, on cherche une bidouille sur Internet ? Non. On se plaint au concesionnaire qui trouve une solution. Mais Free, il n'en a pas de solution, alors seule solution  : ne plus aller chez eux dès que possible.

Désolé, ça fait 1 an que ma freebox HD ne marche pas, et je paye, et ils ne répondent pas aux courriers ou me demandent si les câbles sont branchés... Ils se moquent de vous en vous conseillant d'éloigner le four à micro ondes...

La freebox HD est un produit industriellement non fiable, c'est tout. Il est anormal que l'utilisateur final ait a se battre pour faire fonctionner un produit qu'il paye. Seul un appel au boycot de Free les feras réagir. Faites suivre à vos amis, à vos blogs, à vos forums. Y'en a marre de l'inertie de Free concernant sa freebox HD.​


----------



## philippe999 (29 Novembre 2007)

Assez de bidouilles. On paye, ça doit marcher.​ 
Le problème : la freebox HD n'est pas un matériel fiable. ça reboot quand ça veut, l'image se fige, etc...​ 
Free vous conseille : éloignez votre four à micro onde.​ 
En bref, je ne milita pour ucun fournisseur, mais j'ai pu constater qu'avec d'autres matériels q'uatres fournisseurs : tout marche, 24h/24, 7jours/7​ 
Avec Free : la télé mache 5 minutes ou 30 minutes, puis ça reboot.​ 
Free ne feras rien pour résoudre votre problème et n'échangeras pas votre matériel : tout est de votre faute​ 
Bref: si vous voulez Internet SANS LA TELEVISION, c'est free qu'il vous faut. Sinon, allez voir ailleurs. C'est malheureusement leur inertie et leur mépris à l'égard de leur client dont je suis qui me font réagir, avec regrets, comme ça. Je suis prisonnier des 90 euros, et je le regrette.​ 
Le mieux, si vous avez des amis auxquels vous tenez, c'est de leur conseiller de NE PAS s'abonner à free. Pour vous qui êtes déjà abonné : et bien c'est foutu.​ 
Y'aurait t'y pas une bidouille qui ferait que ça marche ? Mais enfin, si on paye une voiture et qu'elle marche pas, on cherche une bidouille sur Internet ? Non. On se plaint au concesionnaire qui trouve une solution. Mais Free, il n'en a pas de solution, alors seule solution : ne plus aller chez eux dès que possible.​ 
Désolé, ça fait 1 an que ma freebox HD ne marche pas, et je paye, et ils ne répondent pas aux courriers ou me demandent si les câbles sont branchés... Ils se moquent de vous en vous conseillant d'éloigner le four à micro ondes...​ 
La freebox HD est un produit industriellement non fiable, c'est tout. Il est anormal que l'utilisateur final ait a se battre pour faire fonctionner un produit qu'il paye. Seul un appel au boycot de Free les feras réagir. Faites suivre à vos amis, à vos blogs, à vos forums. Y'en a marre de l'inertie de Free concernant sa freebox HD.​


----------



## nikolo (29 Novembre 2007)

Dommage poour toi car lamienne fonctionne depuis plus d'un an sans probleme. Freeplayer depuis mon mac ou mon PC sans prtobleme. Reseau wifi OK, routeur OK, enregistrement sur DD externe connecté à la freebox HD ok, acces DD depuis PC ou mac ok , fonction HDMI sur Full HD sans probleme. debit impecable... 

Bref t'as pas de bol.


----------



## dynozor (29 Novembre 2007)

La freebox HD (boitier TV) chauffe beaucoup trop la plupart du temps.
Certains modèles ne fonctionnent tout bonnement plus pour cette raison.
Il suffit en général de bricoler un ventilateur fixé sous le boitier pour palier au probleme.
En tout cas, pour moi ça a été le jour et la nuit !
On peut trouver par exemple un ventilateur de PC (carte mère ou autre), ça ne coute pas cher, c'est silencieux et durable.


----------



## nikolo (29 Novembre 2007)

pas besoin de ventilo. il suffit de surelever la freebox via des bouchons ou autres truc (personne j'a imis de la feutrine pour fauteueil en plie. C'est foncé et dans le placard ou se trouve le boitier , cela fonctionne nickel.


----------



## dynozor (29 Novembre 2007)

Ben on peut dire que tu est verni toi !

En fait, y'a pas deux boitiers pareils, la mienne, je peux t'assurer que sans ventilo... y'a plus de fonctionnement !

Je l'avais surélevé au début, ça lui permettait de marcher 1/2 heure de plus et ... rideau 

En fait c'est au cas pas cas, il faut faire des essais pour finir par la bonne solution.

Par contre, quand ça marche, ce petit matos, c'est d'la balle !!! (multiposte, freeplayer, etc ,etc ...)


----------



## nikolo (29 Novembre 2007)

oui car depuis le debut tres peu de probleme. tous ont ete resolu depuis belle lurette.

Franchement, c'est vrai que quand cela fonctionne c'est nickel poil comme "joujou"


----------



## cevd75 (3 Février 2009)

Bon, j'ai beau chercher sur le net. Personne ne semble être capable de m'aider.
Je ne peux pas me connecter sur ma tv à freeplayer via la Freebox HD.
J'ai installé sur mon Mac EasyBox et FreePlayer. J'ai fait plusieurs tentatives.
J'ai même désactivé le Firewall de ma bécane, rajouter les ports 8080, 1234 et 31337 en udp et tcp dans lz configuration réseau de ma Freebox. J'ai même vérifié en lançant Vlc-fbx que le port était bien sur 8080.
Mais rien n'y fait.
Quelqu'un a t-il une idée et surtout une solution ???? Merci


----------

